# Quantum and Santana form Estonia



## HardiQ (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi !

Im new in this forum and I want to show you my two projects form Estonia.

First one is 84 Santana 2.0 R5 engine
It needs some bodywork and new paint. It has Borbet BS wheels 16x9 rear and fornt 16x7.5 195/45 tyres. 






























My Second project is QSW, next month it will have 2.1 r5 turbo engine.


----------



## EJerg (Aug 12, 2008)

Beautiful! New the Quantum world. What are some different options regarding suspension? Is it interchangable with MKII stuff?

Sorry for the noob questions, the FAQ's weren't a lot of help:wave:


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

EJerg said:


> Beautiful! New the Quantum world. What are some different options regarding suspension? Is it interchangable with MKII stuff?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions, the FAQ's weren't a lot of help:wave:


You can run Audi 4k fronts and A2 Rabbit for the rears if you want coilover suspensions. Otherwise you can run stock springs and buy Koni yellow sport struts and shocks.


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

wow that Santana is gangster!

nice cars :thumbup:


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

Great santana GX5!. That model is rare in eu 

Which engine you have got to swap? MC or KG? or 20v?


----------



## HardiQ (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello again !

yes , gx5 is rear in eu.


I gonna swap KG engin to Quantum. 
2,1 10v turbo but with MegaSqurit 2, becaus i hate K-jetronic injecton. 

Engine comes form audi cupe.


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

I love Santanas! :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------

